# Long Story



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello,
I just joined and am trying to tame a feral cat. He is very large and long haired. His belly and feet and face are white and his back is brown tabby. I call him BC because I used to call him the bad cat when he would fight with my Mike. Mike had lung cancer and last wedensday I was sitting in my chair with Mike on my lap. I was stroking him and waiting for his last appointment with the vet when I saw BC in the yard. He was limping and looking the worse for going thru the long tough winter. I decided that I would take care of him.
Thinking about BC has helped me deal with the pain of losing Mike. Mike was my friend for 15 years. Anyway, I have been feeding BC. I have not seen him since that day but the food disapears and there is a male cat smell. Now this is a smart, dominate cat. Last summer he gave my Mike, who was at that time15lbs and fully clawed, and my sister's cat who is big and clawed and lives down the block, both an abcesses in the same week. 
BC would come in my cat door and fight with Mike. I put a heavy box infront of the cat door. Then I had to deal with Mike's illness. It was sad and hard. 
So today I opened the cat door. I didn't think much of it and went out for awhile to do errands. When I got home just now there is white cat hair in the living room. I have Mike's sisters, a black girl and a dark siamese colored girl. 
Thank you for bearing with me so long. My question is has anyone dealt with a feral that was bold enough to go into a house? Any suggestions on how to catch him?
There was plenty of food outside.
I want to catch this guy and have him nutered and treated for whatever problems he has. I am prepared to have him put to sleep if he has felineluke or some thing dangerous to my girls and the general cat population but the vet says he doesn't see much of that here. After treatment if he is willing, I would like to keep him. If not I will release him and keep feeding.
Thanks,
Mike's Mom


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry to hear your about mike. It sounds like you really cared for him. I cant believe that BC is brave enough to enter. He is obviously comfortable with you and your other kitties scents. I am not to knowledgeable about catching kitties especially when you never see him. I would think maybe setting a trap would help. I have read in a post about people setting a trap and it seems to have worked. I do wish you luck in your adventure. Again, welcome.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, a humane trap would be the answer. You should be able to get one from the humane society. The cat must be very hungry to come in. or could be a stray. who was on his own for a long time. Keep us posted, please?


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

*Long story*

Thank you for the responses. I will try a trap when I get a handle on his schedule. I think he is agressive more than hungry. I have an idea he wants to own this road and the female cats that live here and all the food. Last night I put out two bowls of food, both full. They were empty this morning. Before I went out I filled both again. WhenI got back this afternoon the food was still there and there was white cat hair in my living room. This cat, excuse my french, has balls.


----------

